# What flavors go good with coconut?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Besides orange and pineapple?

TIA!


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

uh, ... rum?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *griffin2004* 
uh, ... rum?

Guess I shoulda added needs to be child friendly too


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

oh, well, in that case...

vanilla
chocolate
tamarind
almond
lime
poblano chili peppers
banana
ginger

Any of that grabbing you?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Carmelized onion (like in korma.)


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Chicken
curry- Thai (might be child friendly, depending on your child)
pineapple
mango


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

basil, ginger, lemongrass, most hot peppers...


----------

